

Nintendo Always Avoids Catastrophe. This Time Might Be Different - william_stranix
http://recode.net/2014/12/05/nintendo-always-avoids-catastrophe-this-time-might-be-different/

======
itsathrowaway
Nintendo decided to make a shift in their target market, for better or for
worse, when they came out with the Wii. They wanted to go after so called
"casual" gamers. The Wii was a great success, however the Wii was more of
novelty than a gaming console. For most of the "casual" gamers that novelty
has worn off, or they are satisfied with the Wii and have no desire to move on
to a "next gen" system. Also, it is very difficult to keep coming out with
"casual" games, how many tennis, bowling, baseball games can you make? Once
you start going into RPG games, first person shooters, etc. you just broke
away from the "casual" player. Gamers grew up and matured, Nintendo however
did not, Nintendo has always been marketed as "kid/family friendly".

------
marcelocamanho
Yeah, yeah, nintendo is doomed yada yada.

